# Civil Service Picks



## A12 (Mar 1, 2005)

Can you change your choices down the line after the civil service exam is giving,or do you have to stick with your picks until the next exam.If you can change them how would you go about doing this.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

You can change them at any point by calling or writing a letter.


----------



## A12 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Robocop who do you notify and how do you know if the town or city your changing to is better or worse (position wise on the list).


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You could contact the departments you are interested in and find out. They don't really put out any official notifications, it's more word of mouth or you do your own research.


----------



## A12 (Mar 1, 2005)

Do these departments get pissed off because of all the calls received,asking if they are hiring our looking to hire.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

after you make the changes to your town list. you can find out where you stand on that list.


----------

